# Piedmont



## Paymaster (Oct 4, 2016)

Well after a 3 year absence, I am planning a trip back to Piedmont NWR. We got drawn for the last hunt. Not the best but is the only one my whole crew could do. Anyone one else going?


----------



## jmcrae1 (Oct 5, 2016)

I will be on the last hunt as well.


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 5, 2016)

Has the first hunt always been a handicap hunt or is that something new?


----------



## Bowdawg (Oct 5, 2016)

I will be down there on the PW hunt and the last hunt.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 5, 2016)

jmcrae1 said:


> I will be on the last hunt as well.





Bowdawg said:


> I will be down there on the PW hunt and the last hunt.



Hope to see you all down there.


----------



## BIGABOW (Oct 7, 2016)

Big D, I never made it down to register. Gimme a reminder and I'll ride over and see yall this year.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 10, 2016)

BIGABOW said:


> Big D, I never made it down to register. Gimme a reminder and I'll ride over and see yall this year.



Ok I will. Bring coffee when you come!


----------



## BIGABOW (Oct 16, 2016)

Paymaster said:


> Ok I will. Bring coffee when you come!



TIN-FER


----------

